# 2014 Grammys ....a very sad story..



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

once in a while if you dont know a song and you need help, 
going on the internet and getting the right chords is probably a good idea...

I shake my head and wonder why...
G.

[video=youtube;O3X0CyBwntg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=O3X0CyBwntg[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think one could classify this under "Bad ideas for interpreting a classic".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

How were the Grammys this year, in general? Any folks from here watch? Any good performances to Youtube?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

vadsy said:


> How were the Grammys this year, in general? Any folks from here watch? Any good performances to Youtube?


I missed it at as well. I might peruse the PVR after work and see if anything is worth watching, as i recorded it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow. that was terrible. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say there may have been technical issues and they couldn't hear each other ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> How were the Grammys this year, in general? Any folks from here watch? Any good performances to Youtube?


I was kind of looking forward to the collaboration of Stevie Wonder, Nile Rogers, and Daft Punk. While it was pleasant, it seemed to end just as it was starting to rock.
[video=youtube;o00pgGRvXnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o00pgGRvXnU[/video]

Damn, I miss Stevie.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Billy Joe Armstrong is in that category of "very little talent and a lot of success" IMO. Horrible tone to his voice regardless if he is on key.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd like to know if Pink was actually singing while doing her highwire act. If she was then I bow down before her.

- - - Updated - - -



mhammer said:


> I think one could classify this under "Bad ideas for interpreting a classic".


It's actually similar to the Everly's version in the way it drags out the lyrics.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'd like to know if Pink was actually singing while doing her highwire act. If she was then I bow down before her.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I know she keeps herself in phenomenal shape conditioning wise, so its possible


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I think there was one important thing missing from their performance "Practice. Practice, Practice" there were some I'd say technical problems as well. He over powered her and that could have been just poor mic settings. Of course the biggest thing missing were the Everly Brothers. You can't out class the original performers no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The only performance I enjoyed was Keith Urban, and I'm not big into country.

Pretty sure Pink does live vocals all the way through her acobatics


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't watched the Grammys for years, and will likely_ never _watch them. They mean nothing to me. I listen to the music I personally like, and I don't give a damn about what the industry shoves in the public's face. It's the masses that buy what the industry tells them to buy who are responsible for all the crappy music being played and promoted.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think one of the most disappointing things about the Grammies is that, while all sorts of outstanding music is honoured by awards the preceding day, or earlier the same day, only the sort of material that yields millions in sales finds its way to what is broadcast. I.E., lowest common denominator. In a sense, the more you know about music, and what is required to make and produce good recorded music, the more disappointing the Grammies become.

For instance, take a gander at this who's who of the technical world: http://www.grammy.org/recording-academy/awards/technical-awards

It's also fair to say that the more categories of pop music acquire "Olympic sport" status, the less time there is to be devoted to the nuances of the genres. So, including rap into the list of genres to be recognized along with so many others, means you can't have an award presented for "best rap lyrics". And if you can't recognize _*good*_ rap lyrics as a valuable skill, then you aren't likely to _encourage_ better rap lyrics. It's a dilution of quality that comes from trying to service all corners of an industry.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I cannot believe Jethro Tull won best rap album.

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I think one of the most disappointing things about the Grammies is that, while all sorts of outstanding music is honoured by awards the preceding day, or earlier the same day, only the sort of material that yields millions in sales finds its way to what is broadcast. I.E., lowest common denominator. In a sense, the more you know about music, and what is required to make and produce good recorded music, the more disappointing the Grammies become.
> 
> For instance, take a gander at this who's who of the technical world: http://www.grammy.org/recording-academy/awards/technical-awards
> 
> It's also fair to say that the more categories of pop music acquire "Olympic sport" status, the less time there is to be devoted to the nuances of the genres. So, including rap into the list of genres to be recognized along with so many others, means you can't have an award presented for "best rap lyrics". And if you can't recognize _*good*_ rap lyrics as a valuable skill, then you aren't likely to _encourage_ better rap lyrics. It's a dilution of quality that comes from trying to service all corners of an industry.


So here is the full list of winners: http://www.billboard.com/articles/e...grammy-awards-full-winners-list-2014-complete

And smack in the middle of it is the sort of thing that people like us value highly, yet goes unacknowledged in all but two genres.

- *Best Classical Instrumental Solo
- Best Classical Vocal Solo
**- Best Improvised Jazz Solo
*
Everything else is "best album" (for the particular genre), but only for those two genres do we see any award for specific musicianship. Weird, huh?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> So here is the full list of winners: http://www.billboard.com/articles/e...grammy-awards-full-winners-list-2014-complete
> 
> And smack in the middle of it is the sort of thing that people like us value highly, yet goes unacknowledged in all but two genres.
> 
> ...


These award shows are just glorified advertising for the entertainment industry. In that sense they're selling the sizzle not the steak. You're not likely to see the winner for Best Improvised Jazz Solo doing acrobatics hence the off line award. 
Not saying they don't deserve their due but the areas that we'd like to see get more glory just don't fit the marketing.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

There's too much "hip-hop" and "beaty" kinda shit now...And i dont care about Taylor not so fuckin swift,so i dont care anymore about the grammys..but that was nice
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...nirvana-team-up-backstage-at-grammys-20140127
Peace
Frank


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Krelf said:


> I haven't watched the Grammys for years, and will likely_ never _watch them. They mean nothing to me. I listen to the music I personally like, and I don't give a damn about what the industry shoves in the public's face. It's the masses that buy what the industry tells them to buy who are responsible for all the crappy music being played and promoted.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup what he said. 



Krelf said:


> I haven't watched the Grammys for years, and will likely_ never _watch them. They mean nothing to me. I listen to the music I personally like, and I don't give a damn about what the industry shoves in the public's face. It's the masses that buy what the industry tells them to buy who are responsible for all the crappy music being played and promoted.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oops!! Sorry I down-thumbed you by accident TG! The screen scrolled as I was trying to hit "reply" and I ended up clicking the thumbs-down on your post by accident. It was actually thumbs-UP worthy.


What? There is no un-thumb button. Better than the middle finger I guess LOL

Not sure if everyone will get the reference but glad you did.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I just took two steps into the living room, said, "f*ck, I'm old", and when to learn my riff of the day.

She hollered into my office when Sabbath came on, and I hollered back, "saw 'em live couple of years back - and he's too fckin old".

I've always hated that sh!t. Same with the movie ones, MTV ones ,country....etc.etc.etc.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

i like what Pink does, if she was singing then she has one heck of a set of lungs on her..


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I flipped back and forth to it. One performance that I liked was Ringo doing Photograph - but the really cool thing to me was - his acoustic guitar players were Steve Lukather and Lee Ritenour! So question - does anybody recognize who the other performers in Ringo's band are?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Hbgn9PzSI


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I thought the acoustic players were Lukather and Peter Frampton.

The bass player was Don Was, and the drummer was the omnipresent glove-master Kenny Aronoff.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I thought the acoustic players were Lukather and Peter Frampton.
> 
> The bass player was Don Was, and the drummer was the omnipresent glove-master Kenny Aronoff.


I stand corrected!! It's Lukather and Frampton. Anybody know the horn players? Guys from Chicago maybe? (They were there - playing with Alan Thicke - ugh) A rather impressive backing band for sure.

Edit - Sorry! not Alan Thicke - his son Robin


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Alan Thicke? The guy who write "Sweaty and Hot" for the 1988 Crystal Light National Aerobics Championships?...


But he also wrote the theme song to Facts of Life and Different Strokes, so . . .


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Alan Thicke? The guy who write "Sweaty and Hot" for the 1988 Crystal Light National Aerobics Championships?...


Sorry - his son - Robin Thicke - the guy that did Blurred Lines with Miley Cyrus


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Seeing all of this and just having friend move on to a street with a near perfect Growing Pains house I want to watch the show now.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nothing truly remarkable this year IMO, though I haven't been able to shake Lorde's performance of "Royal" out of my mind. There was just something extra creepy about it...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Nothing truly remarkable this year IMO, though I haven't been able to shake Lorde's performance of "Royal" out of my mind. There was just something extra creepy about it...


Unfortunately, she looks like a stroke victim when she sings...her mouth and face twist in a way that suggests same.

I watched most of the show and thought it was OK...they kept things moving along fairly well and had plenty of back to back performances with no yakking or commercials inbetween.

mhammer is right, the other guitar player with Frampton was Lukather.

I even thought the Billie Joe Everlys thing was OK, didn't notice the issues mentioned above though I did notice he played maybe 3 chords maybe 2 for the entire song and that didn't sound right. But I thought the vocals were OK and decently done.

Pink's vocals blew me away, I didn't realize she had that kind of power and her harmonies in her duet were killer.

There's a very NSFW uncensored Blurred Lines video if you're interested in that sort of thing, the girls are smoking.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

We relied on our trusty DVR to watch them the next day. It took us about 40 minutes to get through the whole thing. My wife wanted to see all the "amazing" collaborations. 

What a pile of steaming crap. 

15 or 20 years ago it if you couldn't get to a concert, the Grammy's were your only opportunity to see some of the biggest acts of the day perform. Today, with Youtube and so on you can find live performances by every one of these performers including full concerts. Thus, they jump the shark every year, and put all kinds of BS collaborations together to do crappy versions of someone's song. More often than not, they suck. 

One big note from the night. Pink is amazing. Little miss Taylor Swift could learn a lot from Pink - like how to sing with power, how to hit the same notes live that you hit on the recording, etc etc. What we saw on Sunday was Swift getting a serious beat down from Pink. 

Kacey Musgraves. The new female country star. First.....nice legs LOL Good performance. Again, she's new, but vocally, she killed Taylor Swift in the vocal performace.

In the "rolling out the oldies" category......The Highwaymen. Ok, 2 of them, the other 2 are dead. Ok, one of them looked dead on stage (Willie Nelson), Kristofferson sounded drunk as always. This quartet falls into the category of "why?". 

The Paul McCartney, Ringo Starr reunion. Much hype, fun to witness. But it amounted to nothing. Let Ringo play the song without Abe on the stage (Paul's regular drummer......who is INCREDIBLE by the way). At the same time, and I'm sure McCartney had something to say about this, it would have been a far more relevant reunion if they had played a Beatles song considering the hype around the 50th anniversary of their arrival in the US, etc etc. 

As mentioned earlier, I think the performance of the night goes to Keith Urban. 

But what a waste of time as usual. Just hold a big concert with a bunch of people playing a bunch of songs and release a list of winners.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The, um,"tribute" to Lou Reed by Jared Leto (selected because he had been in a transgendered role for Dallas Buyers Club...."shaved his legs and then he was a she", get it?) was pretty tacky.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I though this performance was done well ...
[video=youtube;EJ25_2uEmgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=EJ25_2uEmgQ#t=56[/video]

G.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

keto said:


> There's a very NSFW uncensored Blurred Lines video if you're interested in that sort of thing, the girls are smoking.


That video kicks ass, check it out!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I couldn't agree more, that's the best thing I've seen on the Grammy's in at least 20 years. 



nkjanssen said:


> It wasn't from this year, but here's a Bruno Mars Grammy performance from two years ago that I thought kicked ass. Sure, it's very James Brown, but still... very well done IMO. It was one of those "sometimes I'm pleasently suprised" moments. This guy's got talent. Might not always use it, but he's got it.
> 
> [video=vimeo;36688736]http://vimeo.com/36688736[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be forever in your debt! That brunette, OMFG!!!

and yes, just a "touch" nsfw, LOL.




keto said:


> There's a very NSFW uncensored Blurred Lines video if you're interested in that sort of thing, the girls are smoking.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I know. I was just funnin' ya.
> 
> Plus, any excuse to post the video for "Sweaty and Hot" is a good excuse.


Alan Thicke has quite a surprising repotoire of songs. 

Fun fact: My mom was *ahem* friends with Alan Thicke's dad (Robin's grampa) in her high school days in Kirkland Lake. They stayed friends through the years after marrying their respective spouses (ie. My dad). We used to go to their house in Bramalea for family parties and stuff. Alan was already in CA by that time, so I never met him. I hung out with his younger brother who also had some success in the biz.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

davetcan said:


> I couldn't agree more, that's the best thing I've seen on the Grammy's in at least 20 years.


Absolutely agree. 

Bruno might only be 5foot5inches, but he fills a stage like giant. I'm planning on seeing him in concert this summer. He's certainly likes to put on a performance.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He's a smart guy, with what seems like a real sense of perspective about the industry, and a sense of humour. A bit like Prince, without the creepiness. I look forward to good things from him in future.

The Jackie Wilson tribute was wonderful, and the thing he did last year with Sting - a sort of hommage to The Police, via the tune "Locked Out of Heaven" - was also fun.
[video=youtube;le43Rvkz18k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le43Rvkz18k[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> He's a smart guy, with what seems like a real sense of perspective about the industry, and a sense of humour. A bit like Prince, without the creepiness. I look forward to good things from him in future.
> 
> The Jackie Wilson tribute was wonderful, and the thing he did last year with Sting - a sort of hommage to The Police, via the tune "Locked Out of Heaven" - was also fun.


Not to denigrate his talent but if I hear that infernal song in the car commercial again I'm gonna lose it! It's made me not a fan of his or the car company!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Agreed. It was a whole lot easier to like before it started coming on every 8 minutes.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Bruno Mars is the real deal in my books. He's got style and a solid voice, catchy songs. Reminds me a lot of Michael Jackson. Thank god we have a few people out there who still have raw talent and can actually deliver a great performance.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Plus I don't read or hear anything about him drag racing with his buddies while under the influence, or throwing eggs at his neighbours house, or spitting on people  All that and talent too, wow.



marcos said:


> Bruno Mars is the real deal in my books. He's got style and a solid voice, catchy songs. Reminds me a lot of Michael Jackson. Thank god we have a few people out there who still have raw talent and can actually deliver a great performance.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not familiar with this Mark?

"The Jackie Wilson tribute was wonderful"


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

marcos said:


> Bruno Mars is the real deal in my books. He's got style and a solid voice, catchy songs. Reminds me a lot of Michael Jackson. Thank god we have a few people out there who still have raw talent and can actually deliver a great performance.


If you didn't see the SNL skit Bruno did, where he did multiple vocal impersonations, it's worth seeking out he was amazing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome 

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82872039/[/video]




keto said:


> If you didn't see the SNL skit Bruno did, where he did multiple vocal impersonations, it's worth seeking out he was amazing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'm not familiar with this Mark?
> 
> "The Jackie Wilson tribute was wonderful"


That's the one nkjanssen describes in post #37 as being kind of James Brown.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> That's the one nkjanssen describes in post #37 as being kind of James Brown.


Aahh, I actually interpreted that as a James Brown tribute


----------

